

Official White House Response to We the People Petition on Tesla Motors - danboarder
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-tesla-motors-sell-directly-consumers-all-50-states/bFN7NHQR

======
lotsofmangos
They obviously don't like just writing _" No."_

